# Dove season 9/1/15



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's that time of year again, who is going dove hunting? We have had some monsoon rains the last few days, I pray it doesn't screw up the doves like it did last year. Last year they scattered after the rain, I'll find out in the morning


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm going to be late. Can't get out until after 9am, but plan to get in some wing shooting anyway. Send me some of that rain, my last scouting trip, showed my favorite water hole dry.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They're good eating I know but no time to go after them. Good Luck.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We don't get to hunt them here, or the Sandhill Crane.

I hear they all taste like Eagles


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Starts tomorrow here, hopefully I get a chance to go, but I concentrate on my elk first.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> I'm going to be late. Can't get out until after 9am, but plan to get in some wing shooting anyway. Send me some of that rain, my last scouting trip, showed my favorite water hole dry.


Well here you go JT, I hope it doesn't ruin your hunt..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> They're good eating I know but no time to go after them. Good Luck.


Thanx hassell... Can't you shoot off the tractor..lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> Already got my stuff together and ready to go. Gonna pound some doves!


 Good luck Short. I am getting ready to clean the old 870 in a few minutes. I just broke out the 870 wingmaster, my mom (84) just told me a story about the shotgun. She bought it for my father with her first commission check in the 1960's and said it brought a tear to my father's eye when he opened the box. She asked the guys at the gun shop if she could buy some bullets for it, they laughed their buts off... Every time my father would go there they would ask him if he needs any bullets for the shotgun. They were lucky they were all friends.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> We don't get to hunt them here, or the Sandhill Crane.
> 
> I hear they all taste like Eagles


 that's messed up Fred, can't you hunt in the neighboring state?. They taste like spotted owls.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Starts tomorrow here, hopefully I get a chance to go, but I concentrate on my elk first.


 Good luck Ruger... the elk won't fly away, there's probably more elk there than doves...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That'll do thanks. :hunter01:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Eric. Glad to see you out there so much lately.

Like Fred said, our dove season was shot down hard years ago by the anti-hunters with The Humane Society of the United States' cash.

We'll keep feeding them for the rest of you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your welcome JT... Thanx Glen, I'll shoot some for you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanx hassell... Can't you shoot off the tractor..lol.


 HA !! I actually shot one off the wire by the house with the pellet gun standing on the deck - they see the gun and head south to the neighbors which is fine with us.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Went out this morning.

Now I remember why I don't hunt doves.

Little missiles with wings and I do mean little.

Shot off close to a box of my 2 1;2 Inch 3/4 oz. 7 1/2 shot.

The one I did hit I could not find in the neck high grass and brush.

I think I'll stick to sand hill crane...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> Went out this morning.
> Now I remember why I don't hunt doves.
> Little missiles with wings and I do mean little.
> Shot off close to a box of my 2 1;2 Inch 3/4 oz. 7 1/2 shot.
> ...


 They sure are fast, and faster with a tail wind.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the rain last night didn't help any... I only shot six this morning, they come in three different flavors here: morning dove, white-wing dove and Eurasian dove. The eurasian dove don't count towards your bag limit, so I have ten more to shoot tonight


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My favorite waterhole, has water now, and mosquitoes. It rained all night here and that really put the hurt on my hunt. I got nutt'n.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I know you fellas are hav'in fun--- but I just cant see shoot'in a box of shells for just one meal. --->>>> 25 doves = lunch for one.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Nutten better then sky blasting buddy


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I had to take my daughter to a volleyball game at 5 pm. So it didn't leave me much time to go hunting, got into the field around 6pm. Not much flying until 6:15 then I shot this double (white-wings). Then ten minutes later all hell broke loose... I shot six doves in a row, the barrel got hot on the old Remington 870 Wingmaster, I had to stop shooting and count how many doves I had, I lost track. I had 8 doves only two to go. I finished up with a double and was driving home by 6:40pm. It turned out to be a good day


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> I pounded 19 doves today after work. 11 were Eurasian.


Right on Short... You have them up there ah.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> My favorite waterhole, has water now, and mosquitoes. It rained all night here and that really put the hurt on my hunt. I got nutt'n.


 Bummer, I hope you went back out this evening...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

catcapper said:


> I know you fellas are hav'in fun--- but I just cant see shoot'in a box of shells for just one meal. --->>>> 25 doves = lunch for one.lol. your right cat it's more for fun. So you got 3 meals? 3 blue grouse = one box of shells ????
> 
> awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, great pic's..


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Im planning on getting out as soon as i can, last year we were shooting about 3 Eurasian's to every 1 native. The only good thing about that is that there is no limit or even a season on Eurasian's so we could shoot 20 birds and still be under our legal limit.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the hunt, great pic's..


 Thanx hassell, I had to copy catcappers blue grouse pic..
here's a pic of the Jeep and the Superstition Mountains in the background.I try to hunt in some open desert so I can see them rattlesnakes


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ceedub said:


> Im planning on getting out as soon as i can, last year we were shooting about 3 Eurasian's to every 1 native. The only good thing about that is that there is no limit or even a season on Eurasian's so we could shoot 20 birds and still be under our legal limit.
> Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


 Good luck when you go... Get some of them noisy eurasian doves.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd guess you don't do much crow hunting, either, Cat.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice sunset pic. Eric--- the light sun spots around the center are cool. :thumbsup:

On the contrary Glen--- When Nov. 1st gets here I'm gonna blast the crap outta em. They are always put'in stuff in the stock tanks and they crap all over the hay stacks.

No one around here seems to shoot the sky rats so I guess its my job every year to thin'em out.

I do cut the wings and tail off and borax dry them (like the turkey wings in pic.) then give'em away to folks who want a wall mount.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Catcapper. That buck turkey is cool...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's some good recycling, Cat. I've put the wing and tail feathers of killed crows onto my flapping wing crow decoy, after it was pretty much tattered beyond recognition. Now it looks better than ever and tricks 'em good.


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Just got back from a couple hours out on the home place. I was shooting like a near sighted palsy patient, but still came home with a few.







four mornings and three Eurasian's.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... I always lead them pretty far, I don't want to put to many holes in them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> catcapper said:
> 
> 
> > I know you fellas are hav'in fun--- but I just cant see shoot'in a box of shells for just one meal. --->>>> 25 doves = lunch for one.lol. your right cat it's more for fun. So you got 3 meals? 3 blue grouse = one box of shells
> ...


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, i always love using dove season as an excuse to get in condition for pheasant season. I only ever use cheap 7 1/2 trap shells so im never out too much as far as ammo goes.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Made my last run out today and gunned seven more dove for the season. Using decoys near the pond. Had a ball all season. Got to shoot with several friends and had some great laughs. The season started out slow, but ended for me on a high note. The weather finally turned around and that got the dove up and flying. They say the average bag for bang is one in four. I shot up over 125 20 gauge shells and one box of 12 gauge. Bang for bag setting at 5.3 shots per bird. Man, was that ever fun! Well, back to the reloader for next season. If you look close, you'll see a coyote gun in that overhead rifle carrier, I nailed two in the off time, between dove hunts.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Right on JTK... I haven't gone out since the first few days. I bought the wife and daughter hunting/fishing licenses, we need to get out before the season is over. Congrats on the good times, doves and coyotes. Nice rig too.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

JT you liking that ranger? I've been looking at them. I got 6 dove opening day, since then they seem to fly by everytime i'm not hunting whether it is mowing the lawn or playing with the kids!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the hunt JT, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got done eating some freshly killed doves, took the wife and daughter hunting for dove this evening. I didn't soak them this time, just breaded them and fried in butter and onions. Tasty...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pic Eric !! the only thing good about the valley area, the sunsets, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I hear that Ed. The dove shooting isn't that bad either, I took an old friend of mine dove hunting last night, he was the bird dog. It was nice to have an extra set of eyes, I didn't lose a single dove. We only had an hour to hunt but it was fun nonetheless, I shot13 doves.


----------

